# Convertir binario a BCD



## Janus (Sep 6, 2008)

Hola a todos,

Realizando un proyecto, me he enfrentado con la dificultad de que debo convertir 5 bits a BCD para así eventualmente poder desplegarlos en un display de 7 segmentos.

Si bien, claramente una de las opciones es usar un microcontrolador para esta tarea, lamentablemente por motivos académicos no me es permitido. También sé que puedo usar un 74185 pero no lo he podido encontrar por ningún lado en las tiendas del rubro (¡Si un chileno sabe donde puedo comprarlo me haría un enorme favor!)

Es por eso que necesito alguna manera alternativa de desarrollar esto. Cualquier ayuda me haría bien, ¡gracias!


----------



## mabauti (Sep 6, 2008)

> Si no quieres batallar y tienes suficiente dinero, pidelo a Mexico en agelectronica.

> otra opcion es utilizar memorias EEPROM : para la direccion dada , tienes una salida; el problema es programarlas (lo mismo puedes hacer con PLDs o GALs)

> la opcion mas academica es por medio de las compuertas estandares y usando mapas de Karnaugh, es sencillo pero tardado


Tu eliges.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 6, 2008)

Janus dijo:
			
		

> ... lamentablemente por motivos académicos no me es permitido


Y que es lo permitido?


----------



## Janus (Sep 6, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Janus dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Compuertas lógicas evidentemente, circuitos integrados como el 74851 entre otros. PIC y relacionados lamentablemente no.

Si bien sé que es posible hacerlo solamente a partir de compuertas lógicas, simplificando con mapas de Karnaugh, preferentemente no es la opción.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 6, 2008)

No tienes otra opcion... solo puedes hacer mapas de karnaugh por que con electronica estandar va a ser igual de complicado


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 6, 2008)

Janus dijo:
			
		

> _Eduardo_ dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cual es el objetivo del trabajo?   
Si se trata que aprendan a implementar circuitos digitales *deberia ser exclusivamente con compuertas*. Usar un 74185 no tiene ningun valor didactico, es colocar el integrado y ya esta  hecha la conversion, no hay que estudiar nada para eso.

Ahora, si el objetivo del trabajo *no es* especificamente la conversion de binario a bcd , deberian aceptarse alternativas como un GAL o una EPROM (microcontroladores ya perteneceria a otra materia) porque ya se sabe que implementar esa funcion representa cierto trabajo y unas cuantas compuertas.



> Si bien sé que es posible hacerlo solamente a partir de compuertas lógicas, simplificando con mapas de Karnaugh, preferentemente no es la opción.


No tenes mucho para elegir, si no conseguis el 74185 tenes que usar compuertas.

Para convertir a bcd el 74185 es internamente una version hardware del algoritmo "sumar 3 y correr" (ver http://www.engr.udayton.edu/faculty/jloomis/ece314/notes/devices/binary_to_BCD/bin_to_BCD.html )
Para 5 bits se necesitan 'solamente' 2 bloques, lastima que cada bloque sigue significando 'varias' compuertas.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 6, 2008)

[off topic] es mi imaginacion o a todos los profesores se les ocurrio poner el mismo trabajo? van 3 posteos seguidos con la misma pregunta [/off topic]


----------



## termostatico (Sep 8, 2008)

demasiado interesante, yo apenas voy en primer año. Todos los nombres y signos parecen algo que nunca dominare........ pero nada es imposible si que a estudiar se a dicho


----------



## luis_v_man (Sep 26, 2008)

hola amigosoy de Ecuador mira para este probrema solo se emplea una logica matematica simple que es la de sumar el 6 en binario(para 4 bits) 12 en binario(para 5bits)  al numero que quieres transformar de binario a BCD aca te pongo dos ejemplos:

Ej: el # 10 -->  1010              
                      +0110
                      ---------_________>esto es para 4 bits
                      1 0000

Ej2 el # 20 ---> 10100
                     +  01100
                      -----------------________>esto es para 5 bits
                      10 0000

:>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.........asi susesivamente


----------



## chumo (Oct 29, 2009)

hola¡¡
el circuito 74185 no usa compuertas utiliza transistores y es algo complicado como para que digas que es fácil de usar así que si puedes hacerlo funcionar te pido me ayudes con el como hacerlo funcionar por que lo mande pedir de mexico me llego pero no lo puedo hacer funcionar


----------



## 0rland0 (Oct 30, 2009)

Si dejan usar sumadores (74ls83) puedes simplificar el uso de compuertas.. claro como son 5 bits tienes q usar varios sumadores (creo q 4) y haces literalmente lo q dice luis_v_man, sumas 6, 12 o 18 segun sea el caso... 
Como el tema es un poco viejo supongo q no pensaras como se hace


----------



## locoballo81 (Nov 13, 2009)

Saludos !!!! 0rlandissim0 me intereso la propuesta que realizaste, soy nuevo en estos menesteres y me gustaria si es que se puede claro esta, que me ayudaras por que estoy exactamente en la misma dificultad aqui plateada, ojala pudieras subir un diagrama de conexión de los sumadores 74la83, para poder analizarlo, y ver si me sirve de antemano gracias !!!


----------



## 0rland0 (Abr 8, 2010)

Hola, no habia respondido al tema porque no me llego la notificacion por mail de que alguien respondio. Bueno cuando estaba en digitales 1 quise hacer la conversion con decodificadores pero nunca lo hice. Acabo de hacerlo en proteus y funciona, nose si sera la manera correcta de hacerlo asi que las sugerencias son bienvenidas.
Con los 138 se detecta que numero en binario es y se suma la cantidad correspondiente. Para entender el esquema hace falta saber como se expanden los 138 a 4 y 5 bits, el resto es sencillo.
Entre 10 y 19 se suma 6 a los 4bits menos significativos y se muestra en el display, para el segundo display se manda un 1 a traves del 83.
Entre 20 y 29 se suma 12 a los 4bits menos significativos y se muestra en el display, para el segundo display se manda un 2 a traves del 83.
Entre 30 y 31 se debe de sumar 18 que en binario es 10010, osea se suma 2 a los 4bits menos significativos y se muestra en el display, para el segundo display.
Como veran, el primer decodificador no hace nada porque sus salidas van del 0 al 8 y el binario es igual al BCD del 0 al 9.
Espero que le ayude a alguien


----------



## dudu2991 (Feb 14, 2012)

qe onda electronicos dejenme decirle qe tenía la misma inquietud; iba leyendo sus sugerencias y ppss Gracias a ORLANDO x su aporte; yo tengo qe hacer uno de 8bits..  pero eso ya es una gran ayuda...


----------



## dudu2991 (Feb 15, 2012)

disculpa necesito hacer uno de 8bits pero ir sumando de 10 en 10 no sería una solución práctica xqe es hasta 255.... alguna otra sugerencia.....


----------



## BKAR (Feb 15, 2012)

como? ir sumando de 10 en 10
mmm me imagino un contador BCD, y un contador completo
un BYTE de referencia entonces empezar la cuenta en ambos contadores el decimal y el completo
y un dispositivo que compare el BYTE con la cuenta del completo...en ese instante lo que se muestra en el contador decimal seria el equivalente en bcd
..te digo qeu no hay implementación directa o fácil, por decirlo asi de bin a bcd no guardan alguna relación matemática que sea fácil de hacer con lógica discreta
por eso el "algoritmo de comparación por cuentas" creo que es una solucione practica!!
eso de sumarle 6 12 18...etc según el rango de numero, es valido hasta 99!!
yo en mi locura encontré una relación general para un numero n...donde estara??


----------



## 0rland0 (Feb 17, 2012)

de binario a bcd de 8 bits? y que integrados puedes usar?


----------



## miguelus (Feb 17, 2012)

0rland0 dijo:


> de binario a bcd de 8 bits? y que integrados puedes usar?



Mira el 74184 o 74185, quizás sea la respuesta a tus inquietudes.

Sal U2


----------



## BKAR (Feb 19, 2012)

ohhh interesante IC!!! gracias miguelus por la info, ni idea de su exitencia....
peor según veo solo para un máximo de 6 bits, corriegeme si me equivoco


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 19, 2012)

Hola BKAR

Fijate En Las Hojas De Datos De Ese BCD a Binary y Binary To BCD.
Tiene varias formas de conectarlo en algo que podemos llamar CASCADA.

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: Indaga Por Aquí, Creo que a nadie le ha funcionado.


----------



## 0rland0 (Feb 20, 2012)

todo depende de cual IC el profesor te deje usar. A mi me decían: "tienes que hacer X con estos integrados"
si puedes usarlos, conectalos en cascada como dice MrCarlos


----------



## salp (Feb 24, 2012)

Orlando sabes cual es el gran problema que este IC ya esta descontinuado, si alguien sabe o tiene un diagrama de como hacerlo seria muy buen aporte.


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 24, 2012)

Hola slap

Basándonos en los primeros párrafos de las hojas de datos del SN74185 se podría hacer el diagrama de un convertidor Binario natural a BCD.

En el párrafo llamado “description” menciona que el SN74185 está basado en la memoria ROM SN5488 y SN7488.
Para no ahondar mucho en los métodos que existen para convertir Binario natural a BCD diremos que una memoria, casi de cualquier tipo: EPROM, ROM, RAM, Etc. Diremos que en una dirección dada guardamos los datos del BCD.

De esa forma cada que llamemos a esa dirección, en el BUS de datos aparecerá el código BCD.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## krolinaek (Nov 4, 2012)

0rland0 dijo:


> Hola, no habia respondido al tema porque no me llego la notificacion por mail de que alguien respondio. Bueno cuando estaba en digitales 1 quise hacer la conversion con decodificadores pero nunca lo hice. Acabo de hacerlo en proteus y funciona, nose si sera la manera correcta de hacerlo asi que las sugerencias son bienvenidas.
> Con los 138 se detecta que numero en binario es y se suma la cantidad correspondiente. Para entender el esquema hace falta saber como se expanden los 138 a 4 y 5 bits, el resto es sencillo.
> Entre 10 y 19 se suma 6 a los 4bits menos significativos y se muestra en el display, para el segundo display se manda un 1 a traves del 83.
> Entre 20 y 29 se suma 12 a los 4bits menos significativos y se muestra en el display, para el segundo display se manda un 2 a traves del 83.
> ...



Me puedes Explicar bien cual es la funcion de el primer deco... yo hice un proyecto parecido pero me que la cosa mas gigantesca de el mundo...


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 5, 2012)

Hola krolinaek

Si te refieres al circuito que viene en el mensaje #13 de 0rland0 en el cual viene un *74LS138* identificado como *U4* éste no se utiliza, lo puedes eliminar.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Perseo09 (Nov 5, 2012)

Prueba con este laboratorio, yo lo hice en el semestre pasado y me funciono al 100%


----------



## 0rland0 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hola

Es como dice MrCarlos, *U4* no se utiliza. Lo puse para recordar que es una expasion de decodificadores


----------



## skillsolid (Abr 20, 2014)

Hola.
Les dejo este circuito que convierte de binario a bcd, en este caso lo hice para 8 bits, pero lo pueden hacer de mas bits si gustan, solo utilizando contadores, comparadores y  flip-flops tipo d.
Es obvio que lo ideal sería utilizar pic o memorias, pero si el curso los restringe este circuito es una buena opción.
Ojala les ayude.


----------

